# IUI FRIENDS PART 12



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

New home ladies, love to all C x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Morning,

Thanks all ssssoo much for your replies,I callaed the clinic this morning and the lovely nurse had a good chat with me,she said ignore the test and throw it away and forget about it.And that the bleeding could be one of the embryos's coming away and that the other one could be fine even with the bleeding.She has said I can take a pee sample in early Sunday and they promise to get me the results the same day. I have been told to rest so thats what I am gonna do.Will kepp you all posted

Love Kelly x


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Morning all, it's Friday   (think I could get used to a 3 day working week!)
Starr - Well if our bantering yesterday made you   I'm happy with that. I'm ok it's Jilly   & Catwoman  I worry about!! Glad you got signed off, take it easy over the next 2 weeks, lots of r & r & even more  
Shazia - Fab news about your scan   hope you can now relax & enjoy. Bet you're not big at all   
Kj - Oooohhhh where were you   We had great fun in   garden there is so much  You are welcome to join us anytime. Glad you appreciated my ticker, cracked up when I found it! How's the adoption course going, are you getting everything done?   
Holly -   but hopefully you'll be back with us next week. Hope you're ok.
Jilly -  can't believe you squashed more   You're gonna be in trouble! Going to Asda tomorrow, won't be able to park the car for laughing though! 
Catwoman - Cheers mate!!   
Molly - Where are youuuuuuuuuuu? Guess you're busy, hope all is well    
Julie - How's little Angel today?   Improving I hope. 
Kelly -   for testing EARLY!!!! Just 2 sleeps until Sunday   

Lots of   to Moomin, Lilly, Jess, Candy & everyone else. Well I'm bloated & suffering pmt   which seems early but it's not it's just that  lasted so long last time. Will be chasing hospital on Monday, not holding out much hope though   

Erica.xx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

quickie as friend on her way for lunch...

didnt make into adoption chat..had neighbour round (pretty much every night at the mo to eat..) so didnt get time till late, then couldnt get into the chat and then they'd all gone..had a quick chat with bun  bun and that was it! snail/slug party would've been more fun!!
Erika - we havent done ANYTHING yet with our course, been waiting to get appt with senior sw to do these attachment intervieews. have now booked them for 2nd May and then the following week we can crack on with our home study with our normal sw. everything has to wait till this attachment interview is done....can see how the timescale slides 

kelly -you sound much more in control today sweets, keep it up hunny    

shazia - fab news about your scan, now you can relax  

molly      

starr -hope you're doing something nice and relaxing 

julie - sorry missed about puss, hope she's ok. have a nice lie in tomoz....

i'm off out for a work do tonight..cant decide if i'm looking forward to it or not. really cant stand one of the women in our team and she always makes a beeline for me. i'm not one to dislike people, i can usually find something nice in everyone but i cant bear this one!! she has offered me a lift but I'd rather drive!! thats how much i dislike her!!! so consequently i wont be drinking....ho hum, will get more done tomoz instead  anyhow, i'm feeling a bit anti-work at the mo as i dont reallt HAVE any work to speak of!!  being a spare-part means i get left out of stuff alot. ooh hark at me misery guts. moan moan moan /SLAP

ok better now...friends arrived best go

kj x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi Jilly

How are you doing?  Any news on when you are starting your next lot of TX?


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

That is always the way isn't it!!!    

Pregnancy is going well, morning sickness is a lot better now, thank goodness, now need to start putting on some of the weight I have lost ( have lost 17lbs)  have got a nuchal scan booked for next Wednesday so looking forward to that. 

Fingers crossed    will behave herself next month and you will be on your way again soon


----------



## Catwoman (Apr 19, 2005)

Hello oh gorgeous ones!
Just popped on to send Kelly loads of         and to order her to stay cool... it is still early days, and I know of soooooooooooooo many women who bled around about now, only to go on and have a BFP. 
Julie – aaaaaaaaaaaaaaargh!!!!!!!!!!!        to your naughty receptionist! How are you otherwise? Hope Angel gets better soon. Here's a big fishy kiss from her cousins Niles and Daphne (mmmmm! nice!    ).
Jilly and Erica – ya raving loons! Erica, love the ticker! Still no signs of any snails, but the Liza Minelli lookalike was back, belting out 'Cabaret' in my flowerbed at 3am this morning, before launching into a duet of 'Money Makes The World Go Round' with her blondie, weirdy-walking friend. Not sure how much more I can take of this.   
Big loves to everyone else – can't stop, am being watched  
C xxxxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Kj - Oooh snail party was great   you should have come! The 2nd May is very close    & I'm sure your meeting with your senior sw will go well & then you can crack on with everything else  Hope you enjoy your works party tonight but I think you're making a mistake staying sober, sounds like you'll need a drink or two or three or  
Jilly - Normal space    nothing normal about you  believe me! All I need to say are parrot earrings, headsock   , rain (indoors   ), Brummie speaking Germans.............need I go on?
Moomin - 17lb wow   that is alot of weight.   with your scan next Weds.
Julie - Hey receptionist has gone   pain in the   having to do 2 hours every day for a while but worth it eh!!
Catwoman - "Cabaret" & "Money Makes The World Go Round"    Hope you get some sleep tonight but I have heard that the props might me coming out tonight!

Have a great weekend all.

Erica.xxxxx


----------



## Catwoman (Apr 19, 2005)

Ooops! Forgot to add congrats to Shazia... fab news!    
Have a lovely weekend all,
Love Claire xxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

maybe I'll pop by after the work do and have my drinkie then. mines a cider  

jilly neighbour is ok, getting used to the idea that its over..her dh has moved some stuff out which she found hard. they are still going to counselling but its really all about how to split amicably and reasons why its gone wrong. it appears he's throwing their whole marriage in her face and saying its never been right  so she's feeling like she's wasted the last 25 years of her life, hard for her to deal with. she's having good and bad days, I'm just making sure she eats and cryies when she needs to. I', trying not to let her rely on me tooooo heavily tho, trying to get the right balance...he came over and tried to make polite conversation to me earlier but i was very cool. i thought to myself, why should i bother, he was our friend but he's going to move away from the life he had here and we'll prob never see him again, so theres no point really  think he's behaving like a prize [email protected] 

right better get in the bath and get gorgeous  

have good weekends mwah 

kj x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Just to remind you all that I need to have final figures for the meet by next Saturday morning as I have to call the restaurant before I go to work.

Only 2 weeks to go now.... any more takers? Come on girls you know you want to!!


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi,

Well I have got up this morning and I am bleeding quite abit now and its no longer brown,its red  I called the clinic again who have told me to hang in there and rest and to still take a pee sample in the morning,promised they would get me the results tomorrow too.

I really think its over though and dont want to accept it,I have been so posotive through all this and it has taken so much out of me and I haven't made any plans for if it doesn't work so my head is in a huge mess at the mo. Dont even think we could go again if we wanted to cos we are broke,why is lide so crap??

Kelly x


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

to Kelly


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

awww Kelly, its sooo hard hun, hang on tight till tomorrow            and giant 

well my weekends turning out a bit different to planned...my friend is running the London marathon tomorrow and this morning her 3 year old little boy woke up with chicken pox. her mum was meant be having him to stay over and for the day tomoz but is a fusser of the first order on a  good day, so chicken pox has sent her into meltdown and she refused to have him in case they go blind with shingles. to cut a long story short i now have a spotty 3 yr old asleep in my spare room. he's been really good, apart from spots he's not really unwell and considering he's never slept here before has settled down like an angel. he sleeps well too so we shouldnt be up too early  prob have him  ost of the day tomoz too so gotta work out what to do as we cant really go anywhere public as he's infectious! day at home methinks....

my night out was ok in the end, didnt have to sit near mrs witch. it was a very tame eve as everyone was driving. nice to get out tho...think i'm glad i'm not working much as its all kicking off at the heffalumps house so its not a nice place to work at the mo....last shift this week with the little girl I've been looking after..will be a bit sad as she's such a poppet 

dinners calling

kj x


----------



## Catwoman (Apr 19, 2005)

Kelly - sending you loads of         and         for today. Thinking of you.
Love Claire xxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Just had the news  and its not good     Cant take this anymore    

Kelly x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

oh Kelly, I'm so sorry hun. nothing will make today any better for you so heres a big big  and a mountain of       

kj x


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Kellydallard - I am so sorry to see your news


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Oh Kelly honey... am so sorry.

This i/f business is so hard to bear... and so unfair when we go through all this and it still fails.. Am here if you need me...

   

Starr xx


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Sorry, not been on much - work's been manic - but been thinking of you all. 

Just a quickie to send huge   to Kelly & DH. I am SO sorry to read your news sweetheart and I can understand you feeling devastated. I wish there was something I could say or do to take away the hurt.  Just know that we are all thinking of you hun.   

 to Starr - I hope you are managing okay hunny and slowly recovering - physically and emotionally - and that your DH is okay too. 

This IF thing really is the PITS! 

Back with personals later on - love to you all,
Molly


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Hello All

Kelly hope you Michael and Oli are ok honey... thinking of you xx

Julie hiya!! I'm ok... had a lovely weekend loads of retail therapy on sat with my sil and niece (8 going on 18!) spent loads  and laughed loads too...

Molly hiya to you too.. you've been quiet lately, hope you're ok and not doing too much for everyone else and not looking after yourself xx   

Erika.. is it today you get your results ??  Hope all is ok.... oh btw any more nighttime antics from you and Jilly??  Mad women      xx

Am planning to try and be a busy as poss for the rest of my time off... gardening/shopping/house tidying/shopping/visiting friends/shopping hmm bit of a theme there eh!!

Must get on eh...no not shopping .... cleaning house looks a tip!!

Love to all esp Candy hope you enjoyed yesterday xx  

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

starr..glad you can laugh again hun    hope you had a nice time yesterday 

julie - you on reception today?

molly...missing yoooooo, is it dog monthly deadline time?

off shopping in a min...my morning's got swallowed up giving tlc to neighbour so looking forward to getting out of the house...esp as i was cooped up with the pox most of the weekend  he was very good..and his mum did the marathon in 4 hrs 26 mins...she's dead chuffed cos she beat steve redgrave 

laters hunnies

kj 

mwah to all


----------



## Catwoman (Apr 19, 2005)

Oh Kelly, I'm so sorry        was really hoping it would work out for you. Thinking of you and DH  

Julie – Pleased that Angel is getting better! Must have been those fishy licks from Niles and Daph! I'm fine, lovely... how are you? Are you back on reception again today?   Really hope not!

Starr – you sound on good form. Are you OK?  

Big loves to Jilly, Erica, Holly, KJ, Molly, Lilly, Jess, Candy and all the other lovely girls.

Still waiting to pick up my IVF drugs – the chemist said they'd be ready on Friday; now he's saying they won't be ready until later on this afternoon! aaaargh! I'm due to start taking Primulot on Wednesday (it's a progesterone that stops you forming ovarian cysts, apparently), then I start downregging the following Wednesday (3 May). It's all systems go... can't believe it's come round so quickly... and feeling bloody scared that it won't work this  time, either. But hey-ho, musn't let negative thoughts drag me down!

Right, best get back to work. Big loves to everyone again, but especially to Kelly 


Claire xxxxxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi all,

Thank you all so much from the bottom of my heart for all your lovely words at this difficult time,you really dont know how much it means. After waiting by the phone all morning yesterday for the result I had a big cry as soon as I got off the phone,then I text my sis cos I knew she was also climbing the walls,I wasn't up to talking to anyone so I text her and asked her to tell everyone,took the phone off the hook and cried like a baby.Then there was a knock on the door so I ignored it at first until I realised it was my dad,so I let him in and had a good cuddle and a cry   He totally shocked me by saying him and mum are paying for our next go if we want to go again and that really got me going as I know they are not well off   he was adamant about it so that is a huge relief. Its annoying though cos Michaels mum has not been very supportive at all,she would help her daughter or younger son if they needed it but doesnt seem to want to help us and she is rolling in it,she has got 3 houses    hey ho thats life.

I must admit I think I am bottling things up as I havent really had a blow out its really strange,yesterday an hour after the results I was baking cakes and cleaning   and I dont think thats right.

God I have rambled,sorry. Our review appointment is May 9th,so not long to wait.

Sorry for no personals,will catch up soon

Love you all       

Kelly x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

kelly..bless your mum and dad offering to pay, what lovely people  i remember after our first IUI i ignored knocking at the door, then realised it was mum and sis having driven over, i'd told them on the phone but they said they needed to hug me in person, felt really mean havingignored the knocking for ages, then ignoring the phone as they rang from their mob on the doorstep!!!! 

everyone reacts differently hun, if making cakes and cleaning felt like the right thing to do, then so be it. you'll let it all out when the time is right....

kj x


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Oh Kelly, just whizzed on here hoping to see good news - so, so sorry for you, my lovely.

Well done to your mum & dad for stepping in - bless them!  If I were you ( ) I'd drop it into the conversation with DH's mum how your parents have gone out of their way to help you financially, even though it's a huge struggle for them!

I've got first jab on Weds - got to leave the house at 6.30 am to get to Great Yarmouth for 8am! Taking the whole day off but for the next 3 appts got to teach in the pm!

Also found out got sodding interview & classroom observation the next day! It's for the job I'm already doing but for another £2k a year -wow!!!! Will be able to afford about a sixth of an icsi!!!!

Wouldn't mind but the lazy cow who was given my job after my mini breakdown has been promoted to Deputy Head without an interview!!! She's one of the people interviewing/observing me!!!  

She was supposed to hand her reports in when I did & she still hasn't finished them!!! Really makes me mad!!! 

Why is it that the people who are really crap at their jobs always end up at the top?! Grrr...!


Julie - fab news about the George Michael tickets!! I used to go out with a bloke who'd been to a party where George M was & had his photo taken with him - he'd had it enlarged & put in the downstairs loo!! (Always was a bit dubious about his sexuality!!!)

KJ - you're v good to spend so much time with your neighbour.  I was chatting to mine tonight - her DH had an affair when she was preg with her DD who is now 10.  It was with an old neighbour & friend of his wife's!! 

Apparently this woman had an op & my neighbour's DH came home with flowers for my neighbour to take round to her to cheer her up!!!

This is the 3rd time he's left & I think she's finally glad he's gone!

My mum's neighbour has had a terrible time with her DD.  She's 17 & was finally diagnosed as being autistic last year - god knows how the school "missed it" as it was glaringly obvious to everyone else!

Anyway, she's got a 17 year old boyfriend whose dad is on licence for murder & is electronically tagged (my mum's neighbour is a CID policewoman!!!).  The daughter has a mental age of 12 so mum asked if she was on the Pill - mum's neighbour looked at her as if she was mad.

Of course, she's now 6 weeks pregnant!  & get this - this is the 17 year old boyfriends's 4th child!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Mum's poor neighbour is distraught.  The girl won't have a termination but apparently social services are likely to take the baby away unless her mum looks after it!

What a crazy world we live in!!!

Catwoman - glad your next go is so soon - nearly   together again!

Hi to everyone else, will do more personals tomorrow!!!

Must go to bed cos I'm sooooooo tired, night sweats are doing my head in!!!!!

Mwah, mwah!
Jess xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Morning lovely ladies 

Kelly - I hope you are ok,after our first failed treatment I cried for a week,but the second one I held it all in,and it all came out at 2 am one Wednesday morning,I felt better after having a good cry,but it took about 5 days before I could cry properly,its lovely of your parents to help out,I would definetely mention that to the out laws!
Lots of love to you.

Jess - I agree its a mad world,my friend is pregnant,by accident,and saw her yesterday and while I was talking to her she was having a cigarette,makes me so mad,my dh wants me to not see her until the baby is here as it does my head in,but that would look really bad.Also its her 20 week scan today and she is going to find out the sex,I'm betting on a boy.
I hope you are doing ok,are you having treatment again,sorry I'm not good at keeping up these days!

Julie - Hows reception? Hope your little cat is getting better.
Any news from the hospital yet?
I'm so jealous,I would love to see George Michael,did you see him on Parkinson on Saturday night?
Last night at work this bloke came in and he was the double of him,had the dark glasses on,jeans,leather jacket,was his double,but he was only about 5ft,then asked for 10 silk cut   Well it amused me!!

Hi to Kim and Molly and all you other lovely ladies


----------



## suzie-wong (Apr 2, 2006)

hi all,      

  FOR ME ITS BAD NEWS    tested today which was my test day and got NEG and now just started to bleed i can't stop crying even though it was our first go at IUI, we've been through so much with miscarriages and then having to have my tube removed a year ago. life seems so hard we had to go private or wait over two years ;;; with my dh just qualified as a nurse and no job only bank work available at the moment.
    thanks for your support on this site you are wonderful girls who understand ;;; not like people who dont have to go through this to get their DREAM ;;;;
        all the best to all you lucky one's
                    luv Suzie-wong


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Kelly
  
So sorry to read your post. There is nothing I can say that hasn't already been said so I'll just send you lots of hugs instead.

Bless your mom & dad offering to pay for another go especially when they can't afford to & yes do mention it to your MIL  

Lots of   for your appt on the 9th, it's not far away is it & I hope it shows you a way forward & makes you feel   again.

Erica.xxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Morning lovelies............................

Jilly -   I Predict A Riot   Will keep fighting mate, thanks for texts & keeping me amused. 12? Are you sure?   You didn't have enough fingers to count them so how do you know?   
KJ - Glad your night out was better than you thought it would be   Well done to your friend for running the marathon & in such a good time. Sounds like the little boy with chicken pox was a real darling bless his heart it's a horrible thing to have   Hope your neighbour starts to feel   again soon & what a total to**er her DH is turning out to be! 
Julie - George Michael tickets    you jammy sod, I'd kill for some!! He is still gorgeous & I wouldn't mind a piece of him although he wouldn't say the same of me   Good to hear Angel is getting better. Will pm you later & thanks for the text last night   
Claire - Hope you got your drugs sorted   & lots of   as you start d/r next week. Oooohhhh those lovely sweats!! Any chance of topping up your   supply in you garden stocks seem to be a bit low!
Molly - Hope work isn't so busy  for you this week & that all is well in Mollyland.
Starr - Lots of retail therapy, sound good to me   You're quite right, Jilly is not just a bit  but totally  My weekend with her was my bit for care in the community!! Thanks for asking about my results &  still no sign of them.
Jess -   for your interview & hoping you get that sixth of ICSI payrise   Can't believe it's that horrible woman who will be interviewing you   Can't believe your mom's neighbour situation   you're right it is a crazy world.
Struthie - A George Michael lookalike, send him this way   but make sure he's on stilts!! Understand how you feel about your pg friend, some people just don't realise how lucky they are do they.
Big sloppy     to Holly, Moomin, Lilly, Candy & everyone else. 

Well I got fobbed off by the hospital AGAIN yesterday   in fact I got pretty upset yesterday morning   Have now waited the "maximum" 6 weeks for my results & yesterday got told they were having a new computer installed so couldn't get to my notes   She said I'd have to "bear" with them cheeky cow   I explained that I am waiting to do IVF but she didn't care. I also said that I received a letter a week ago, it said dictated 13 March, typed 25 March & I got it in the post on Saturday 15 APRIL   Nearly 3 weeks in the post, yeah right! All the letter was, was an explanation to my GP of what tx I'd had done. My biopsy was 9th Jan, initial smear end of Sept & here I am still waiting. Nothing like rushing yourself is there.

Erica.xx


----------



## jodsterrun (Jan 3, 2005)

Hi guys,
Long time no post from me.  No reason, just getting myself together again.  I have been watching closely though, and felt all of your highs and lows.

So much to say.
Here goes with the personals.  If I miss anyone, please accept my apologies, as my memory is not what it used to be.

Moomin- massive congratulations to you.  Glad the sickness is easing, and so glad to hear all is going according to plan.  Great news.
Sarahjj - massive congratulations.
Shazia- Congratulations.
I can't tell you how nice it is to see success stories like yours.  I hope you all continue doing well. 
          Kelly, I am so sorry to hear about your BFN.  It's amazing how our families can come through so well sometimes.  Your parents sound amazing.  Big hugs to you.

Struthie, I was very sorry to hear about your BFN.

Star, I really hope you're OK honey after your horrendous time.  I hope everything is coming back together now.

Doods, congratulations to you as well as Manda and Bobble.

I'm sorry, but that's the extent of my memory.
Hi to Lily, Murtle, Julie, Holly, KJ, Erika, Catwoman,Jed and everyone else I might have missed.

So, what have I been up to?
Well, I changed jobs at the beginning of this year.  Now I only work in 1 hospital, and do a load less on-call, so am so much less sleep deprived and healthy, you wouldn't believe it.

We had our chromosomal testing, which of course was normal.  So, on to our latest IVF try.  That started 2 and a half weeks ago.  So, had EC on Saturday (hurt quite a bit this time), and got 10 eggs.  Better than 18 dodgy ones like last time.  Strange thing was talking to the embryologist beforehand.  Found out that last time only 8 of 18 fertilized (I knew that).  At least 4 had fertilized abnormally, i.e. 2 sperm in each egg, had a couple of immature eggs and rest were a bit dodgy.  First I'd heard of this.
Let this be a lesson to you all.  Remember, I'm  a doctor and I didn't know what had happened fully last time.  So, ask lots of questions.  If I didn't catch on to that information, we must all really push for this info.

So, consultant then recommended ICSI, because of abnormal fertilization and we had already decided to do blastocyst transfer.  Here, you have to have had 3 failed IVF attempts to qualify for blastocyst.  Bizarre.
After ICSI, 9 of 10 fertilized.  Excellent!  Update being given by lab day by day at the moment.  They even rang me today to let me know how it's going.  So, we had a really mixed bag aaccording to the embryologist.  On day 3 (today) we have 4 to go on to blastocyst.  3 grade 1's 8 cell and 1 grade 2.  The others were in her words 'crap'.  She said this is a bit unusual.  I am finally starting to see why we've had so much trouble.  Maybe it's not quite so unexplained anymore..

Anyway, ET is on Thursday.  I will give an update then.
Sorry I can't remember more personals, it will come to me.
Thought I'd share this story so you all make sure you ask loads of questions. I didn't and only now am starting to understand what is going on.

Hope you're all well.
Lots of love
Jodi 
P.s. Other reason for not posting, DH has kidnapped my beloved laptop.


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

jodi- lovely to hear from you  for ET on thurs. interesting that you finally got some answers..you're right you only get the fuller picture by asking the right questions....

Erika                     at being made to wait soooooooooooo flippin long for your results. you have been very patient but you have every right to find your patience running out!!!

suzie-wong - really sorry to hear about your BFN hun, its really hard when you build your hopes up for the first one.  have a big 

julie - you ok hun, dont sound your normal chirpy self 

jess..grrr about your job and being observed  i've just found out i've been downgraded as a result of the NHS Agenda for Change   

struthie   at ***-ash preg person. personally i would have to say something, i find it hard not to when i have a strong opinion on something 

starr- how ya doin hunny   

laters

kj x


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Yes I know Kim,she smoked through her first pregnancy and this one will be the same,ahe just rang me she had her scan and is having a boy,and somehow I offered to look after her DD on Thursday,I don't mind as she is a sweetie,but sometimes I wonder how I get myself into these positions!

Right off to straighten my hair and go visit another friend xxx


----------



## Victoria_In_London (Jun 25, 2004)

Hi Girlies

I just popped on to say hello (I've been pants at posting lately).

Kim - Hope the adoption is moving forward again now.  I see what you mean about a sliding timescale though.  I'm so excited for you and for your child/children who are out their somewhere and don't know yet what a fab mum they're going to get.  

Kelly - I'm really sorry to hear your news but what a lovely thing your mum and dad have offered.  They're obviously really generous people.

Jodi - I'm glad you're getting some answers - good luck with this cycle.   

Erika -      Sorry about your appointment - the hospital don't seem to understand how hard it is to wait.

Hello to Molly, Starr, Struthie, Jess and whoever I've missed.

Love Victoria
xxx


----------



## Victoria_In_London (Jun 25, 2004)

Ooooooops - hello to Julie angel.  How could I forget you!!!  

VIL
xxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Morning ladies   
Suzie Wong -     so sorry your tx failed. It sounds like you've been through alot &  the waiting lists are far too long. Have lots of quality time, lots of cuddles & I hope you feel   again soon. Most importantly of all, NEVER loose sight of your dream   
Kj - It's a good job I am so patient isn't it   but enough is enough!
Julie - Hope you enjoyed your yummy lasagne  
Kelly -    hope you're doing ok.
VIL - 26 weeks......wow   hope all is well with you.
Jilly - If it was priority for the nuthouse  I'd be second on the list, guess who would be first   And lots of  for you for telling porkies!!
Jodi - Great to see you back. New job sounds great   & much better for you. I know what you mean about asking lots of questions & I too suffered the more than one   going into the eggs. I was distraught when I only had 1 out of 16 fertilise properly but then found out that a few more did fertilise but DF's sperm chose to pile on in there!! I've been advised to do an IVF/ICSI tx next time dividing my eggs between the txs. Your blasts are sounding really good    & I'm pleased everything is making more sense to you now. Sending you lots of       for et tomorrow, please keep us informed.


     to Claire, Molly, Starr, Jess, Holly, Moomin, Lilly, Candy, Struthie & everyone not mentioned.

Have a good day, I've got a bit of news from the hospital, will be back later to explain. Unfortunately not my results   but hey ho.

Erica.xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

must just say I'm happy with this.............

I've always been bothered that   looks so bl**dy miserable. Anyone would think they have a horrible job   and let's be honest they have it pretty easy even when they end up in a jar they get there in quite a pleasurable way   

Anyway we now have these happy ones........
       
that's more like it & how I want mine to look when I do my next tx!

Erica.xx


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Morning All

Erika    at the happy    Hope the hospital have mamaged something good for you xx

Jodi.. i didn't know you were a doctor ... if you don't understand there's no hope for the rest of us!!  Seriously... so pleased you've got more idea of what went wrong before. I'm always amazed that every person i speak to gives me a different answer to the same question   xx

Julie helooooooooo  hope the lasagne was lovely (i'm jealous as i don't even have an oven at the moment.. i'm fed up of microwave and take aways  hmm never thought i'd say that ) Hope reception is ok today xx

Struthie it makes you so mad eh to see people not cherishing their precious gift xx

Kelly how are you honey ?? What a lovely gesture of your parents. Thinking of you   xx

KJ.. Those adoption people should be banging your door down...hope the little boy with the pox is feeling better.....  

Candy hope you've calmed down after sunday....Hope Jacob knows how special he is... so many people xx 

Looby yay you're back.. 

Moomin good luck for the scan tonight.. xx

Holly hope your ok honey.. xx

Jilly still taking the meds 

Molly we miss you   

VIL and Moosey  ooh 26 weeks. Lovely to hear from you xx

Claire hiya to you too xx

I'm ok.. quite enjoying my time off... i think i need to get my head around that i do have to go back to work though... i like being a lady of leisure... mind you spent all morning yesterday tidying/digging and mowing my front garden, looks lovely but my muscles are shouting at me today. Off for lunch at my sil's later. 

Love to all


----------



## jodsterrun (Jan 3, 2005)

Glad to hear you're OK Starr,
I don't fess up too often to being a doctor, but thought it was relevant in the context of that story.  You're absolutely right, what does everyone else do if I have trouble getting information.  Sometimes it's because I am a doctor that they omit information, like I should just automatically know.  I'm an anaesthetist, not a gynaecologist.
There's my whinge.  I have to insist now that they don't miss out any stages, as I have suffered the consequences before.

Hi again Julie.  Glad you got that argument sorted out.  

Love to all.
More personals when I'm allowed back on the computer again.

Jodi


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

*So far we have 13 takers and a little one for the meet. Any more takers as I need to confirm the final figures on Saturday morning before I go to work?

Only 10 days to go........  *


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi ALL.

I am sorry but I just cant keep up at the mo,I know its not that busy,its just me.I am following the thread though.I did try to post yesterday but lost my post and I got so mad I nearly broke the computer table 

Keep having a little   every now and then and thats not good when your in public is it eh??

There was a message on my answer phone today,it was the consultant who did my e/t,he said how very sorry he was that it didnt work and thay had not forgotten me,if ever I nedd anything just to call or pop in,well that got me going again  

Bit upset at the mo as it seems that Michael has forgotten about it already and I am left picking up the pieces

Love to all

Kelly x
Loads of love to you all


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Kelly - sending you loads of love and      

Richard said he will join you in a few      on 6th May!!!!  

Take care Hun, thinking of you loads


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Oh Kelly, really feel for you at the mo - it's so crap when it doesn't work.  I'm sure DH is feeling it too - probably just wants to shove it to the back of his mind.  Bloody men!

I had row with DH last night cos he lay on sofa watching football & we've had football on practically every day/night for a week - bloody Sky!!! i used to LOVE footy til i lived with him!!!  

I had my scan & jab today & had to be at hos at 8am & it's a 2 hr drive!!  He tried to convince me he was going through it too - only it's me that has to travel up & down to the hos on my own about 6 times in next 10 days & then have 2 weeks off work analysing every twinge!! he just gets to have a day off for a "tommy tank"!!!!

Sorry, just feelin sorry for myself!!! 

Was mildly amusing in the clinic today - it's cleverly located just next to the delivery suite in the maternity block - I could hear a woman screaming in childbirth & babies yelling, then a nurse came out with a little radio & turned up Chris Moyles to try & drown the sounds out!!  Bless!

Also, saw 2 women who'd just had their EC & their little hubbies clutching the incubator that they have to drive half way across the country to Bourn Hall - couldn't believe it - they just left the women on a bed in the corridor right next to the waiting room & the cons spoke to them so that all of us in the waiting room could hear - even how many eggs they'd got!!!!

Good old nhs - it's certainly nothing like the private ISIS clinic where you had a lovely comfy bed & tea & toast!! Still it is free & I am v,v grateful!
Anyway, scan all good & first jab done!  Am completely knackered & going to bed for a snooze!


Jodi - fab to hear you again & good luck for ET on Thurs!  Let's hope the icsi does it for you guys!

Julie - hmm... lasagne, delicious!!

KJ - well done to your friend for her speedy marathon run - I'm full of admiration for people that do it but can't help thinking they are completely  !  I get tired driving 26 miles!!!  

Erica - you & Julie are flippin   but v funny - bit like Morecombe & Wise!!!  (Actually, think they're both dead!!) Perhaps more Badiel & Skinner!!!

Shazia - how are you my lovely?!!  Hope you're blooming - any photos yet?

By the way KJ, loved your pics! That dog looks edible!! 

Struthie - how are you? Hope your friend doesn't get on your nerves too much!  

I've stopped seeing a v good friend of mine cos all she does is moan, moan, moan about her 2 little boys (3yr old & 1 year old) - she knows what I'm going through & still comes out with little pearls of wisdom like "You don't know what your letting yourself in for - it's really hard work"!! Bring it on!!

Anyway, my bed is calling me for a lie down!!

Love to all,
Molly where are you?  Hope all is well - missing you!
Love Jess xxx
mwah mwah!


----------



## suzie-wong (Apr 2, 2006)

hi all, 
    thanks to everyone for all your kind words!! A this sad time.

Kelly; Your clinic sounds loverly...Mine on the other hand are a night-mare, I  phoned them yesterday to let them know that it was negative and i was bleeding heavily ...and here we are the following day and no one has been bothered to phone me back.  I would'nt worry about crying...I've cried more in the last 24hrs than in the last year. 


I hope you don't mind me asking this question.....But has anyone bled more than normal after a failed attempt at IUI?? .....Sorry for this question but i am unable to get hold of anyone at the clinic "Private Clinic".

LUV&HUGS
  Suzie-wong


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Susie.. i always did.. have you been taking the cyclogest.. lovely stuff. It thickens up your lining so af is nearly always worse than ususal..  xx

Kel  clinic sound fab!! 

Jess i've never been private... only nhs  your story sounds familiar 

I'm off out tonight to a Frank Sinatra (a-like) show at a Cafe Uno  (i know sounds weird ) Hopefuly should be fun though...

Love to all  mwah mwah   xx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Morning everyone

Well not sure how I made it into work at this unsocialable hour, have been awake since 01.30am as scared I was going to over sleep.

Scan was fab yesterday, bubs was being very lazy, but the good news is our risk of downs has gone from 1:260 to 1:2503 (same as a 15 year old!!!!)  bubs is currently measuring 12 wks and 6 days.  Bubs even managed to wave to us once the sonographer had rudely woken him/her up.

Will be back later to update once I am home from work!!!  Mind you going to have a kip when I get home!!!

Catch you all later

Moomin
xxxx


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Great news Moomin!

Julie - how embarrassing!   to insensitive nurses!

KJ - Just popped on to say I've just seen your v brave friend Steve on BBC Breakfast News talking about their accident.  Only caught the end of it - think it was about bad accidents in rural areas? He's a star for trying to get things changed so it doesn't happen to others - must be quite tough having to re-live it all for the tv.

Jodi - Good luck for today - will be thinking of you!!

Got to do my jabs at 9am!! Nightmare as school starts at 8.45 & we have a meeting at 8.30am! Will have to do them in the disabled loo as no where else where I can whip my trousers off!!!!  

Love to all,
Jess xxx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Hello to all the fabulous ones out there!  So sorry for the MASSIVE delay in getting to you.  You can't imagine how bereft I've been without you all and keeping up with your news has been so hard!  I'm very happy to announce that I'm now up and running again with the PC working overtime to keep up again.  It's a good feeling to be back 'in the loop'  Having said that I'm not up to date with all the news - that's going to take a while so bear with me while I catch up.

Candy - biggest thanks to  you lovely for looking after the thread all on your ownesome   Lots of great helpers tho!!  I'm hoping I'll be of use again just at the wrong end of the day!

KJ and Julie - thanks for  your texts and messages.  It's been nice to know you're there when I clearly haven't been!!

Starr - you've been through hell and I think you are a brave and strong soul.  You've been in my thoughts such a lot.  I'm pleased you've taken time out for yourself and hope that with every day you're feeling stronger again soon.  Small steps... don't rush anything  
 
Kelly - so sad and dissapointed for you hun.  Why bad things happen to good people I'll never know.  It's heartbreaking to read your friends going through such tough times.  I hope the sun will shine again for you soon.  Take it easy on yourself and let out whatever emotions come  

Erica, Jess, Molly (where are you oh lovely one?) and everyone else who never fails to mention me in their posts, thank you so much for keeping me in your thoughts.  I'm so sorry I've missed out on such a big chunk of all you've been up to.  New chapter begins as of now!!!

Hi Jodi!!!

Hello newbies!!  Welcome from me  

Busy, busy, busy here.  We are starting to find our feet a bit but I'm struggling with wanting to get out and meet people and catch up with others we haven't seen as yet.  It's soooo hard seeing people who don't know what we've been through the past five years and seeing them with their new babies etc.  I would prefer just to ignore it...  Can't do that forever though... 

Have thought of meeting up with other fertility people... but not sure cos I've got you lovely lot....

Have been working the last three weeks doing a temp job.  Julie you'll laugh - it's reception!!  Aggggggghhhhh!  It's ok.  The people are really nice and it's keeping me occupied.  I decided not to get a job in my normal profession as it's too hard and don't need the stress, plus the explaining away of time off for apptmts etc when we start tx again is all too much.  The plan is to work for another 3-4 weeks and then take the whole tx time off.  Will reassess again afters....  

DH - totally in love with being back and job going better than he expected.  Mr C settled but frustrated with suburbia (I know the feeling!!!). I'm hating our net curtains but it's a friendly neighbourhood and plenty of people to feed him when we go away for the weekend.

We are getting out and about exploring the wilds but really need to buy mountain bikes.  It's been amazing weather but with May just around the corner, winter will really start to set in.  

Still have difficulties with my Mother.... it's hard and frustrating... she has no clue about emotions... sigh.

Better go for now.  It's time to pick DH up from work (a five minute drive away) and dinner is almost ready too.  

Sending you all the biggest   and  

Slaters best ones,

H xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Lovley to hear from you Holly,great to have you back   

Jess -   to your friend,I am supposed to be seeing her today but DH doesn't want me to,so I'm taking the car for its MOT instead,oh such a glam life!

Hi to everyone else will pop back later xxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

wooo hoooo she's baaaaaaaaaaaack!!!


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

be back in a bit after i've walked twinkle paws....

jess i missed the news this morn, overslept...knew stevie was gonna be on but couldnt get me **** outta bed  think its being repeated at lunch and eve....think they filmed at home and max was in it? think doing this stuff has really helped his recovery..he hasnt worked for nearly 2 years now so he's had to keep his mind occupied somehow...being the only survivor of such a bad accident plus losing his child makes him something of a novelty/celebrity.....


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Hi girls,

I don't have much time (again) Just wanted to quickly say...

Moomin05 - Great news from your scan  

and of course Wellcome back to Holly c


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

pah, lovely walk in the sunshine  little bu**er rolled in something disgusting (2nd time in a week) so have just finished showering him off in the garden YUK YUK YUK! **note to self..must steal some m ore latex gloves from work** he's now sulking damply outside the back door....his collar was so caked in whatever it was - fox poo i suspect - that i've binned it..luckily we had the next size up ready and waiting in the cupboard so he's now in his grown up collar  my sis's penfriend is arriving from germany this avo, he's a vet is bringing me all sorts of contraband..worming tabs, flea stuff etc...

kelly - as everyone else has said, i'm sure michael is still hurting, he;s just keeping it to himself...in a mans way..     

jess - you think its bad now with the footie, wait till the world cup!!! i like this time of year when the footie season ends..i get my saturdays back with dh 

oh god, run out of time,gotta get to work bloomin dog showering took up all my time  its my last day with the little girl today, been with her since jan  am taking thier pics as a goodbye pressie...hope the sun carries on shining...

mwahs to everyone     

kj x

laters


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Helloooooo

Holly yay you're back i've missed you.... glad all sounds good down under... i think you've done really well settling in so well xx

KJ ewww to the pooey Caleb!! New collar sound very smart..xx

Julie     to the nurses.. we've got 1 like that.. no discretion at all xx

Kelly.. Michael sounds like my Pete.. keeps things to himself and bottles it up. I'm sure he's hrting as much as you, but i think that these Men feel that they have to be strong for us and they get a bit left out... Just talk to him honey xx

Love to everyone else...

I'm having a bit of a wobbly day today.. last night was good but one of my team was there and it sort of made me think about work and how i'm really not ready to go back... what i can't understand is ...why has work become such an issue for me when the reason i've been so upset is totally personal. Maybe it's a confidence thing, i have to manage a team of 9 and get results sounds impossible at the moment........

I tried to book a session with the counsellor at the clinic today but she's full until the end of may... i think i need to open up and get some stuff of my chest without hurting Pete/family or friends feelings.. might look for someone else..

Love to all


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Julie     

Thanks honey xx


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

It also give you the chance to find some very special friends xx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Lovely words and none truer spoken    

Just popping in to say nighty night and don't chat too much or I'll be square eyed tomorrow morning catching up!  It's certainly been quiet in here the last couple of days...!

Loads of love to you all and have a fabulouso sausagoso fridayoso
H xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Night Night Holly... sleep well xx  

ps ta for your lovely advice (as usual... i think i do expect too much and i need to accept that the all singing all dancing me is not quite here yet! 

xx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

holly your presence has shocked us all into silence 

starr hun, i think you hit the nail on the head with the confidence thing...this [email protected] def knocks your confidence..you feel like a complete failure for being unable to do what millions of women do at the drop of a hat...and unfortuanately it spills over into everything else. i hope you find someone to talk to, it really helps. i howled on my GP and she found me someone to talk to..took a while mind..shame your clinic cant slot you in...in the meantime, use us all here   

kj x


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Somehow I doubt I have the kind of power to shock you lot into any kind of silence    And besides that would be waaaayyy too boring for any of our liking!

And - you are so right - it does knock your confidence because of what we can't have that others take for granted.  I hadn't thought of it that way but that is the crux of it   

Starr - you don't have to be all singing all dancing here with us.  It's all about being real and I'm sure being real with those outside of FF is an option for you too.  They won't love you less - you're loved for a million other qualities.  Your twinkle is strong tho and it will come back but you need time.

H xxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

has anyone heard from aless recently?


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

yep, having a paperwork/jobs morning, work this avo 2-5. feeling a bit tired, its been a busy week, could really do with a lie down....

laters xxxx


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

I've been looking out for Aless... she's been on line but not posted any news since last week now... hopefully things are ok   

I've just phoned the clinic again to ask if the counsellor has any spaces... ended up in tears and the nice lady on reception has promised to try and fit me in and call me back...  I'm thinking of going back to the docs for another week off... what do you think guys??  

It is very quiet on here lately.. hope everyone is ok..

Kj good luck with the paperwork..

Julie 

Love to all
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

julie - I'm still here !!!!!


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

You're not nuts.....  well we wouldn't have you any other way xx

I've phoned and got an appointment for tues morning with the docs... don't have to use it if i feel better     

How's u Ju... on reception today ??

Big loves back at ya xx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

I'm still awake ....... less than 2 hours to go .... just stuffing my face with a Dairylea Sarnie!!!!

Work has been dead today


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

Hey all,

Starr so sorry you are feeling sad and wobbly. I think its always difficult to go back to work after some time off, but for you its beena really emotional time and can't be easy at all, so take it easy hun and don't go if you feel you are not ready. You have made such good progress recently and obviously you want that to continue. Thinking of you sweetie.

Holly, hello sweetheart. So glad to have you back posting again and to see that you are alright. Sending you bucket loads of goodluck for your tx when it starts, very sensible about the temping methinks.

Hey Julie, good to see things are ok in Julieland. Enjoy your well deserved lunch.

Moomin great news on scan hun and love the pic.

Jess, hey you! So pleased to hear you have started tx again. Wishing you all the love and luck in the world. Hope theres no cameras in your disabled loos with you getting ur cacks off!!! Promise to sort out scan pic for you soon, mwah, mwah sweetie.

Huge loves to everybody else, apologies for no more personals but gonna go make a nice salad as starving xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

afternoon girls   

          

still lovin' these & hoping to get some over the bank holiday   

Off to catch up!

Erica.xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Starr -    totally understand how you are feeling. Please give yourself time, you've been through so much physically, emotionally & mentally. I think you are right to take more time off, hope you're appt goes well on Tuesday & I hope the counsellor can fit you in sooner too    How did your Frank Sinatra evening go? Hope you managed to enjoy yourself & that it took your mind off things for a little while.
Jodi - Good to hear et went well      & you have one excellent blast on board  What is your test date?
Kelly - You   all you want, it's so much better to let it all out although it doesn't feel like it at the time. As for Michael, bless him, men really are from another planet but it doesn't mean he isn't hurting every bit as much as you are. Unfortunately it's the "he-man" thing & because they can't/don't express themselves it sometimes appears that they don't care or aren't hurting & that's not true. When my 2nd tx failed I struggled all day at work to keep it together & when I got in I burst into   DF just looked at me & said "what's the matter with you"   followed by "what do you want for tea"   It hurt like hell but I now realise it's just his way of handling things. We've had some great chats since & have probably surprised each other with the things that we feel/think about tx. Keep the communication lines going & have lots of   & believe me you will get there, together!

Back in a mo..............................

Erica.xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Moomin - Fabulous scan pic   & great to hear that all is going well   
Suzy -  unfortunately tx can really mess up   I found my cycles were heavier & I went from a 28 day cycle to a 35 day cycle when doing IUI. 
Julie - Hope you enjoyed your colleagues leaving lunch  & what a bonus not having to cook tea tonight   
Shazia - 14 weeks   blimey time flies, hope all is well with you & yours.
Holly - Lovely to have you back   Your job sounds ideal for your current situiation hun   you don't want to be stressed as you start tx & it will be easier to get time off. Great to hear that DH & Mr C are so   & settled. 
Kj - Sorry but I did   at Caleb rolling in poo & you having to shower him!! Hope your last day with your little girl went ok & I'm sure she loved the pictures that you gave her as a leaving pressie   
Jess - Loved your thoughts on tx & totally agree, we do so much & they just get to have a tommy tank   what's that all about! Hope the jabs are going ok    & if you used the disabled loo did you see Jilly in there   As for being   I think you meant me & Jilly not me & Julie as Julie   seems to be quite normal whereas Jilly is totally off it   If you are likening us to Baddiel & Skinner then I'll be the latter as Jilly is really hairy     
Lilly/Molly/Claire -   hope you're all ok    
Jilly -          yippee it's the weekend & bank holiday so a long one................that's Saturday, Sunday & Monday     

Erica.xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Well just to catch up quickly with my news...........................

I got a bit excited   on Tuesday when I finally spoke to some one at the hospital who seemed to understand my predicament. The woman couldn't believe I hadn't been written to & totally understood the urgency of it all   She phoned me 3 times, bless her, & basically admitted that I'd been forgotten   A letter still hasn't even been dictated. She was all apologies & seemed to be bending over backwards to help me, personally I think I've got more than a good case for complaint   

The bad news was that she was leaving on Tuesday   but before she finished she   me to say that she had e-mailed the cons, my file was marked "urgent" & "priority"   & that because I'd been forgotten I would be hearing very soon.

That was Tuesday, it's now Friday & 7 weeks since I had the tx & guess what, yep no news. I phoned again today to be told that there is no-one in the dept at all & the phones have been diverted to someone who can't help   What can I do?

On top of that I chased funding yesterday having been told I would be at the top of the list at the end of Apr/beginning of May. Well that has all changed, the government has changed everything & is stalling on funding apparently so when I asked the lady when I could expect to hear she replied "how long is a piece of string". She also said that they are telling people to phone every 2 months   to chase it up & to look at funding it themselves.

So all in all I had a bl**dy good   last night & will be doing the same tonight. I think having had a 3 week   then a weeks break & now having her back again isn't helping the way I feel.

Anyway girls, have a fantastic bank holiday weekend    & I'll catch up with you all next week.

Take care.

Erica.xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Hi everyone - sorry not been around much, been  frantically busy and haven't been able to stop for long I'm afraid - but been thinking of you all. 

Got SOOOOO many personals to do I don't know where to start!!!!! So I'll start at the beginning....

Erica - sweetheart, no wonder you're feeling pants! What a way to treat you...  Don't they know that it's people's lives they're messing with  I really hope the woman has finally kicked some  and you get somewhere at last. This is ridiculous....get back on the phone on Tuesday & demand to speak to a manager until you get some answers. That is so awful about the funding for the IVF too. I hope they'll come up with the dosh....this government makes me mad  promising an IVF cycle for everyone, but in reality, who gets it?

Jilly - hope you are okay & things are going okay in the pub.....have you started a tx cycle yet? You're awfully quiet.... 

Shazia - lovely to hear from you.   to you and your bump... How is CK6 getting on? Tell her we miss her. x

KJ - thanks for the text sweetie...Looking out for me as always...bless you....  Hope your last day with the little one went okay and that naughty Caleb's behaving himself. Had to  at his antics.... Hope the garden will soon be blooming. 

Starr - sweetheart, it sounds to me that you are just not ready to go back to work yet.  Definitely see the gp about getting signed off for another couple of weeks...they'll cope without you, so don't worry. I hope you can get a cancellation with the counsellor in the meantime.... Look forward to catching up with you on Saturday... 

Moomin - thanks for organising the meet, especially when you've get so much on your plate. I'm so pleased your nuchal scan went okay and your risk is SO fab! 

Kelly - how are you doing now hun?  Hope you're feeling a little brighter and you enjoy those  on Saturday sweetie....go for it!! What lovely parents you've got...so kind of them to offer to pay for next tx, especially when they're not loaded, they obviously want what's best for you. 

Lily - I was shocked to hear about your poor sister - must be hell for you all at the moment. Like the others say, I hope they catch the bast*rd & cut off his boll*cks. 

********** - sorry you've been so lonely here this week  and also that you''ve been lumbered with reception duties again.  How's your  - hope he's on the mend now... 

Candy -  Glad the christening went well - hope you can post some piccies when you get a minute.  Have sent you an email...

Jess -     for you this time around. Hope the stimming's going well. Are you taking the L-Arginine this time? Wish you were coming to the meet but I expect it's too hard at the moment with all the travelling you're doing.....  Oh and  at DH and the footie EVERY night!

Struthie  Thanks for the heads up about the c/s. Hope your car sailed through its MOT.  for May 12th.

Jodi -      for you....as Holly says the strong one is hopefully back onboard. Try to think  hun.

Catwoman - how are the slugs?  ...and how are you, of course... x

Suzie Wong - sorry about your BFN.  Hope your cycle gets back to normal soon and that you feel strong enough to try again when you're ready. Did you hear back from the clinic?

Louby  - see you and Katie on Saturday...

Finally - Hi Holly!     LOVELY to have you back with us - can't tell you how much you've been missed! I'm glad you're getting out and about  and have sorted out some temping - sounds perfect for now. Hope you get used to being back in NZ soon. I know what you mean about the nets - they're horrid aren't they! Have you any plans to move to the country when you're more settled? Glad DH is happy though. We're SO going to miss you on Saturday.... 

Right, sorry if I've missed anyone/anything....love to everyone I've missed.... 

We're going to a riding stables tomorrow with my niece & nephew (4&5 yrs). We bought [name removed] a riding lesson for her birthday as she loves ponies. Can't wait to see their little faces the first time they get on a horse!  My sis is doing much better and we are back home for a couple of weeks as her DH is back for a while. Got to try to get into the garden at the weeknd sometime but the weather sounds a bit dodgy..... hope the rain holds off  Also got to try to find an outfit for a black tie dinner in London on Wednesday - the mag I work on has been shortlisted for an award! 

Anyway - must go! Have a lovely time all of you,
Mwah, mwah,
Love Molly


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Final details for next Saturday 6th May

this way >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,56199.msg748927.html#msg748927


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Only me.

I thought its about time I post properly!!Apologies for not being around much,I just havent felt like posting but I have been keeping a sneaky peek at all thats happening!!

Its all happening in Kelly and Michael Land,we have had a really long walk today and got loads of things sorted that were bugging us,we are stoney broke at the mo and need to sort ourselves out,so we are seeing about re-mortgaging.We are gonna pay off some things with it and really cut back on the monthly outgoings. We are also changing cars cos at the mo we have a 2.2 liter sri vectra and its a petrol monster and a killer on insurance,god knows why we got it in the first place,so we are looking at others at the mo.

Moomin-so happy all is ok with Bubba  Cant wait to see you both again 

Molly-we were all missing you hun,hope your ok   

Kj-any more stinky outings with Caleb? 

Erica-Cor if I were you I would be calling the hospital every day,give em what for   

Julie-Glad Angel is better  sorry af has turned up,glad the accupuncture is helping 

Holly-yyyyeeeyyyyy your back,we will all have a drink for you at the meet on sat,gonna miss ya 

Claire and jess-hows it going on the rollercoaster??wishing you both loads of luck   

Vil and Moosey-   

Starr-Sounds like you need a good holiday hunny,loads of love  

Jilly-wow its all happening for you then,think we need a new thread just for you 

Shazia-hope your ok sweetie!!

OOHH BUGGER,I JUST GOT PIZZA TOPPING ON THE KEYBORD 

Hope you all have a good bank holiday.

Kelly x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Ok so where are all of you hiding I am billy no mates today  

Well we have been looking at more cars today and we still can't make our minds up   ah well,more looking.

We are quite busy at the mo aswell trying to stop a new speedway stadium being built at the top of our street.It used to be there when I was little and living down here with my parents and it was a nightmare for noise,dust and parking probs and thats when they had a car park,they are on about building it with no car park so guess where they will all park!!Yup outside my house,its bad enough down here normally for parking,when Michael gets home from working nights it takes me ages to find the car in the morning,last week it was down the next street    . Oliver's school is right next to the site aswell and they are on about opening from 11 till 11,lovely NOT. Just hope it doesnt get granted planning permission  

Hope your all having a nice day even though the weather is poo 

Kelly x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Kelly

Don't want to make you jealous butthe weather here is    .  Been out in the garden, tidied up and done our baskets at the front of the house, and also the pots out the back.  We have blue sky at the moment ..... joys of living in the south!!!!


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Well it's cold, wet & horrid here!!!

Kelly - really hope the speedway doesn't go ahead! We live about a mile from the Ipswich track & the noise is awful!!!! The first weekend we moved in was a bank hol & they had the World Hot Rod Championships!!!! It was deafening!  Luckily that doesn't happen too often!

Erica - can't believe your hospital - I think you need to take it higher.  Ring up the switchboard & ask who to complain to.  If not check out your PCT's website & find someone important sounding! I wouldn't have got my current free go without going to the top.  

You feel a bit bad about it as I know they're really stretched at the mo but sometimes you just need some answers! 

Holly - glad you've settled back into life down under again so quickly.  We had a funny story in our local paper that made me think of you shipping Mr Claws over.  A possum was found in a crate of onions that had come into Felixstowe port from NZ - he'd survived on onions & condensation!  Bless!

Catwoman - how are you?  when do you start injections again?

I had the worst day ever yesterday - my hormones went completely mental & I ended up attacking DH & trying to inject him to see how he liked it!  Luckily he's stronger than he looks & he managed to calm me down!!  Then I just cried. 

At times I think I need sectioning under the Mental Health Act when I take these drugs - i know what i'm doing/saying is completely out of order but I just can't stop!  Still, I'm fairly normal today but have the worst ever headaches - feel like someone has whacked me right between the eyes!

Got horrible week this week - up early to leave home at 6.30am Tues/Weds to go to hospital for bloods/scans & then teaching in the afternoons.  Thurs got interview & Friday to hospital at 6.30am again - yippee!

Mind you, that sounds like nothing compared to Jilly's hectic schedule!

KJ - forgot to say - great pics of Caleb & your garden!  He really is gorgeous!  I would sooooo love a dog but with us both working full time I don't think it would be very fair.  

Any news on the work front for you? Hope something turns up soon. 

Julie - DP's extension sounds v impressive!!   Love your new "angel" too!

Hi Molly, popping all the right pills at the moment & eating tons of protein!  Really worried that they might abandon this cycle if I don't produce enough follies, so pressure is on!
How are you?

Right, must go & finish my planning for the week!

Jess xxx
mwah,mwah!


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Jess,

Ah hunny sounds like the drugs are kicking in  we still love ya though   sounds like you have got a really busy week coming up,make sure you have some early nights and some nice relaxing baths.Remember you need to take time out for yourself too!!! Loads of love

Kelly x


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

KJ - You asked for news regarding Aless - don't know if you've seen this

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,56179.msg748646.html#msg748646


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Sending you all a big MWAH.  Have posted on the other thread but wanted to say to Julie that I think DP's extension is sounding amazing.  Oooh eer Mrs!!  That window is going to be great!!!  Will be back to do better personals tomoz night... DH is shoving me off pc.... hmph

Molly big big xxx's to you too hunny - great to see you on again!  Will really miss not being there this weekend  

Lilly - still thinking of you and your sister loads.  Too awful and wish she never had to experience it and that I could magically dissolve it.  Too much pain and how one person could cause that and do it to someone is beyond me.

Starr - hope your twinkle is starting to shine a little after your apptmt today hunny bun.

Night night soz for short post  

H xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

If only there was some in dull and dreary South Wales Julie


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

New home this way >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,56484.0.html

Sending  to Murtle!!!

H xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------

